# Jason Voorhees costume



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds like you got it! I want pics!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I will. The best thing is that I had the clothes and bald cap. I got the mask/machete at Party City for about 18 bucks. I got the gloves at Walmart wor about 6. How do I do that thru my Ipod app?


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Easiest route would be a part 3 Jason, Just slightly dirty kahki pants, and a green shirts, and a hockey mask. some can get a little more elaborate, depending on which movie look you are wanting. I've done a Jason costume for just about all the movies. Heres some of mine from past few years, and a few Hocks I've painted for reference...


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Freddy vs. Jason version. Gonna stuff my Freddy mask and carry it like Freddy's severed head.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Freddy vs. Jason version. Gonna stuff my Freddy mask and carry it like Freddy's severed head. Jason's probably the most versitile iconic horror character.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Freddy vs. Jason version. Gonna stuff my Freddy mask and carry it like Freddy's severed head. Jason's probably the most versitile iconic horror character. The easiest is 2 Jason. Cool, btw.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

What color/kind of shoes does Jason wear?


----------

